# Hello + query!



## loveducky (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi All, 
I've just joined this forum to find out more and to ask a question or two!
My partner is a Turkish citizen (resident in Switzerland), I relocated back to UK 6 months ago to be looked after by family while I underwent chemotherapy. Because he was not working (self-employed business ended), he could not obtain a UK visa to visit me, so we have existed via Skype during those long 4 months of treatment. 

Since getting the all clear (yay!), we have spent a lot of time in Switzerland & Turkey together and wanting to make life count, we've decided to follow our dreams of buying a small pansiyon/hotel in Turkey (poss. Fethiye or Bodrum) and I've found a few options. I have a great deal of questions regarding finance options and how to make my money / UK property work for me. 

If anyone can help with some queries - could you possibly PM me?
Many thanks in advance,
Loveducky


----------

